#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Huren in Rabat voor 1 jaar

## najjee

Hi allemaal,

Ik zoek per 1 oktober 2013 een studio/appartement in Rabat. Ik ga werken voor de NL Ambassade daar. ik heb veel online gezocht maar nog steeds niks concreets kunnen krijgen. Ook wil ik tussen 300-400 betalen per maand voor een periode van 1 jaar tot 1 oktober 2014.


Hulp is welkom  :Smilie:

----------

